# Green grocery bags - do you?



## DramaQueen (Aug 8, 2008)

*I have purchased 6 of those fabric bags for groceries because I'm tired of the constant build up of plastic bags, not to mention what this is doing to our landfills. Now, I'm wondering, how many of you have these bags too? They are the best idea to come along in a long time and they hold a lot of groceries. No more plastic for me. How about you?*
** 
**


----------



## Callisto in NC (Aug 8, 2008)

I have the store brand but I also have cats.  I don't know why but the cats seem to love, love, love laying on the bags before I can get them back out to the car and the bags are black so the cat hair shows.  And you can't wash them, they just fall apart.  

I need something stronger that's generic.  I actually heard a cashier say, "oh, yes, I love bagging your groceries in your X store bag instead of ours."    It was a social setting, not the store, but I still remember it so I don't like bringing my Bloom bags to Walmart or Harris Teeter.  I don't mind at Lowes because they don't have a store brand at the new location yet.


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 8, 2008)

I love my green bags too!  Mine are a larger kind and I take them everywhere, no matter what store!  The whole purpose is to use them, wrong name or not.  I still want my raw chicken or leaky meat in a plastic bag before being put in my cloth bag.

Anyone have an alternative to this?  I guess I could always use a plastic trash bag and then just use it next after getting home.  Double duty, so to speak.


----------



## NAchef (Aug 8, 2008)

I was thinking about getting them but I would rather have a community recyceling program.

When I lived in a different part of town we had a specific can for items to be recycled. If we had more of this it would help out more than anything. imo


----------



## GrantsKat (Aug 8, 2008)

I dont use them, BUT Walmart has a box at the entrance of the store to put your plastic bags in for recycling, thats what I do.


----------



## Robo410 (Aug 8, 2008)

we have the green bags


----------



## marigeorge (Aug 8, 2008)

I have several from one of the stores I shop at. They are so much easier to pack and carry than the plastic bags. And they don't have to clutter up the landfill and take a hundred years to disintegrate.


----------



## DramaQueen (Aug 8, 2008)

Callisto in NC said:


> I have the store brand but I also have cats. I don't know why but the cats seem to love, love, love laying on the bags before I can get them back out to the car and the bags are black so the cat hair shows. And you can't wash them, they just fall apart.
> 
> I need something stronger that's generic. I actually heard a cashier say, "oh, yes, I love bagging your groceries in your X store bag instead of ours." It was a social setting, not the store, but I still remember it so I don't like bringing my Bloom bags to Walmart or Harris Teeter. I don't mind at Lowes because they don't have a store brand at the new location yet.


 
*I don't think the store cares what name is on your bag as long as you are spending your money in their store.   I have bags from several stores and I just grab the first one in the back seat. *​


----------



## B'sgirl (Aug 8, 2008)

I can recycle my plastic bags at Wal-Mart as well. Plus I use the plastic ones as trash can liners and it prevents me from buying even more plastic to put in the landfill. I wonder though, if everyone used cloth bags, if the prices of food would go down a little because the grocery store wouldn't have to pay for bags?


----------



## sattie (Aug 8, 2008)

I have around 10 of the bags and use them religiously... a couple of the places I shope give you .05 for each bag you bring in!  If I forget my bags, I am sure to recycle those plastic ones or I opt for paper.  I use the paper bags to collect junk mail together to put in the recycle bin.


----------



## sattie (Aug 8, 2008)

B'sgirl said:


> I can recycle my plastic bags at Wal-Mart as well. Plus I use the plastic ones as trash can liners and it prevents me from buying even more plastic to put in the landfill. I wonder though, if everyone used cloth bags, if the prices of food would go down a little because the grocery store wouldn't have to pay for bags?


 
I keep spare trash cans in the bathroom, but no liners.  When time to empty (which I do often, I don't wait till it is full), I dump in the main trash and rinse out the bathroom can.  I also make a point not to put anything wet in the small cans.  I usually take that to the kitchen trash.


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 8, 2008)

DH goes to a lot of conferences, so I use the nice canvas bags he's collected from those. I think I have 7 or 8 of them. They're much easier to manage because with the long handle straps, I can hang them from my shoulders.

I think a bigger problem than filling landfills is that plastic bags get loose and get blown into waterways, where they kill animals that eat them - the bags block their intestines. More info, and other reasons not to use plastic bags (except for trash, imo - you gotta use something!), here: Reusable Bags - The Real Cost of "Free"


----------



## B'sgirl (Aug 8, 2008)

GotGarlic said:


> I think a bigger problem than filling landfills is that plastic bags get loose and get blown into waterways, where they kill animals that eat them - the bags block their intestines.



And they get loose in my yard. My house is about two blocks from the local landfill. I end up with a lot of trash in my yard on windy days. Too bad I didn't know that before I bought the house!


----------



## Callisto in NC (Aug 8, 2008)

DramaQueen said:


> *I don't think the store cares what name is on your bag as long as you are spending your money in their store.   I have bags from several stores and I just grab the first one in the back seat. *​


Well, it's not so much about that, it's about the cat hair on the dark colored bags.  You can't wash the bags or they fall apart.  That's why I'm looking for better ones that don't cost too much.


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 8, 2008)

Callisto in NC said:


> Well, it's not so much about that, it's about the cat hair on the dark colored bags.  You can't wash the bags or they fall apart.  That's why I'm looking for better ones that don't cost too much.



Can you vacuum them?


----------



## Callisto in NC (Aug 8, 2008)

GotGarlic said:


> Can you vacuum them?


Nope.  The hair weaves into the fabric because the fabric is cheap.  I am looking for something that holds up to washing.


----------



## GrantsKat (Aug 8, 2008)

Just out of curiosity...how much do these bags cost? Im sure I would need quite a few!!


----------



## B'sgirl (Aug 8, 2008)

I bet they are easy to make, maybe I should go into business. ;-)


----------



## sattie (Aug 8, 2008)

I got mine here... they were not too bad, it was worth it to me. Then I have picked up freebies along the way. Even my work sent one out to every employee, it was made out of the plastic pvc bottles.

I love my bags... they are heavy duty and can be washed over and over.


----------



## GrillingFool (Aug 8, 2008)

Turn the cat hair bags inside out to use, then outside in for cat beds at home. 
 
Unless you worry about cat hair on your produce of course.

My problem is that I FORGET THE BAGS AT HOME when I shop.
Just like coupons.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Aug 8, 2008)

GrillingFool said:


> Turn the cat hair bags inside out to use, then outside in for cat beds at home.
> 
> Unless you worry about cat hair on your produce of course.
> 
> ...


They get the hair inside and out.  I ordered some of the planet bags.  Thanks for the link *sattie*.


----------



## sattie (Aug 8, 2008)

Callisto in NC said:


> They get the hair inside and out. I ordered some of the planet bags. Thanks for the link *sattie*.


 
You are soooo welcome!


----------



## Callisto in NC (Aug 8, 2008)

sattie said:


> You are soooo welcome!


I did the special 6 bags and two water bottles.  My daughter runs Cross Country so the bottles will come in handy.  No more plastic bottles that shouldn't be reused.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Aug 8, 2008)

While I'd love to be able to do my shopping with nothing but cloth bags, I do frequently need & use those plastic grocery bags.  With 4 cats & geriatric dogs, I find them invaluable for litter-box scooping (have several boxes) as well as cleaning up after the elderly canines.  Adding that sort of refuse to the regular household can simply doesn't cut it, nor is it sanitary.


----------



## DramaQueen (Aug 8, 2008)

B'sgirl said:


> I can recycle my plastic bags at Wal-Mart as well. Plus I use the plastic ones as trash can liners and it prevents me from buying even more plastic to put in the landfill. I wonder though, if everyone used cloth bags, if the prices of food would go down a little because the grocery store wouldn't have to pay for bags?


 
*All of the stores I shop in give back 5 cents for every cloth bag they fill with my order. *


----------



## DramaQueen (Aug 8, 2008)

B'sgirl said:


> I bet they are easy to make, maybe I should go into business. ;-)


 
*You may be joking but let me tell you that is a great idea! You can't imagine how many you might sell if the price is right. You can make them in many designs, with initials, special custom bags, etc. As long as the fabric is strong and the price is right I think you could be on to something. Get a bag from a grocery store and take a good look at how it's made (gussett width, strength of fabric, size, etc. ) *

*I would rather have a bag that is more of a fashion statement than one that says Walmart, Safeway or whatever. Think about it. These grocery bags are becoming very popular which is why I asked the question in the first place.  *
*This is how fortunes are made. *


----------



## Mel! (Aug 8, 2008)

I use a basket and cotton shopping bags to carry my shopping in.


----------



## DramaQueen (Aug 8, 2008)

GrantsKat said:


> Just out of curiosity...how much do these bags cost? Im sure I would need quite a few!!


 

*I pay anywhere from 99 cents to 1.09.  These bags hold a lot more groceries than you think so may  will only need  a couple.  I find that they hold almost as much as 3 plastic bags.  I've had them for several months and they still look like brand new. *


----------



## B'sgirl (Aug 8, 2008)

I think I just might try making some for myself and see how they work, then maybe I really will sell them. How much would a person be willing to pay for a "designer" one, I wonder?  I'm guessing durable, stylish fabric will be a little pricey. I'll have to take a trip to the craft store next week and check.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Aug 8, 2008)

B'sgirl said:


> I think I just might try making some for myself and see how they work, then maybe I really will sell them. How much would a person be willing to pay for a "designer" one, I wonder?  I'm guessing durable, stylish fabric will be a little pricey. I'll have to take a trip to the craft store next week and check.


Martha Stewart did a thing one time with old t-shirts where she sewed the bottom, just off the neck and sleeves and, BOOM, shopping bag.


----------



## B'sgirl (Aug 8, 2008)

Wow. Are old t-shirts durable? I guess you can wash the cat hair off of them easily enough!


----------



## Angie (Aug 8, 2008)

I use them.  I got a Green Bag - Making a Difference at Walgreens for $1.  

I got a Hy-Vee brand bag at Hy-Vee (local area grocery store) for $1.

I got a large Aldis bag at Aldis for $2.

I got a large Maurices bag that folds up and snaps shut so it's handy to put away or in your purse for $2.

I g a small Target bag that zips up into a wallet sized bag for $1.  This one stays in my purse.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Aug 8, 2008)

kitchenelf said:


> I love my green bags too!  Mine are a larger kind and I take them everywhere, no matter what store!  The whole purpose is to use them, wrong name or not.  I still want my raw chicken or leaky meat in a plastic bag before being put in my cloth bag.
> 
> Anyone have an alternative to this?  I guess I could always use a plastic trash bag and then just use it next after getting home.  Double duty, so to speak.



I do the same thing now. We picked a bunch up one day, the good strong kind that can be washed (they have a removable hard plastic bottom for when you wash them). They are pretty tough and hold up well so far even when piled high with heavy stuff.
Anything that might leak I also have wrapped in plastic bags. When I get home I wash them as I have dogs and they are good for the doggie waste bin.
Not a perfect solution but anything that serves double duty is better than single use and toss. Also our local grocery stores will take back plastic bags even if torn for recycling, so if we start to accumulate to many we take some back with us.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Aug 8, 2008)

B'sgirl said:


> Wow. Are old t-shirts durable?



Mine don't seem to be 

However, the local Goodwill takes any clothes no matter how torn or stained they might be. The ladies in the back sort them out between which ones they can sell and which ones they can't. They then send off the ones they can't sell to be used as rags and such by some recycling company.
They also had a program where they sent off used bikes that needed too much repair to be used in third world countries (not a fair name I know) in place of electric appliances. IE they turned them into stationary bikes and peddled them to power mixers and grinders and such. Kinda cool.
Some even get hooked up to generators to re-charge batteries.


----------



## DramaQueen (Aug 9, 2008)

B'sgirl said:


> I think I just might try making some for myself and see how they work, then maybe I really will sell them. How much would a person be willing to pay for a "designer" one, I wonder? I'm guessing durable, stylish fabric will be a little pricey. I'll have to take a trip to the craft store next week and check.


 
*There's no way of knowing what you have to price the item in order to make a profit. Generally the rule is twice the cost of the items needed to make one bag, plus your time. Be realistic in your pricing and if the bag is a good quality and the design of the fabric is appealing I would pay up to $5.00. But that's me. Try asking different prices for bags that are different in the original cost. If they're well made they will last a very long time. You might want to sell them on a wholesale basis to specialty shops as well. I once owned a cat themed shop and we could have blown cat designed bags out the door. Same with my year round Christmas shop. I would love using bags with a Chirstmas pattern. Use your imagination and I hope you follow through. *


----------



## Jeekinz (Aug 9, 2008)

I use the plastic grocery bags for:

Garbage bags in the bathrooms or and small garbage can
To pound out chicken breasts for scallopini
Lunch bags
Poo bags for the dog
Wrap and tie a paint roller tray for easy cleanup.  The handles wrap right around the little legs.
To give away excess tomatoes (lol)

I keep them in a drawer in my kitchen for easy access.


----------



## middie (Aug 9, 2008)

I used both the canvas bags and the plastic bags.
I use the plastic ones for uses around the house
much like everyone else. The ones I don't use
do go to the recycling bin at my store.


----------



## sattie (Aug 9, 2008)

This is an interesting link about plastic bags... looks like most of us try to do the responsible thing... but the use of them as handy items around the house usually means they end up in a land fill somewhere. Occasionally I end up with a plastic bag here or there, but I don't use them for anything except to take back to the store to recycle.


----------



## Katie H (Aug 9, 2008)

I've been using heavy-duty woven nylon-coated bags for almost 25 years.  Bought them back in Maryland from our Giant Food grocery chain.  Liked them so much, I made three more out of rip-stop nylon.  All my bags are washable and none of them show any signs of wear.  The rip-stop nylon ones fold up/ball up so small they can almost fit in my pocket.

As for the plastic ones the stores use, I save a few for the purposes already mentioned.  The rest, plus any produce bags, bakery bags, frozen vegetable bags, etc. all go into the recycling bin.


----------



## simplicity (Aug 9, 2008)

Mostly I shop with canvas bags.  Now and then I get plastic.  The stores recycle the plastic ones.

I usually read the newspaper online.  Now and then I pick up a real newspaper.  A paper  grocery bag is the perfect size for storing them until I have enough to recycle the whole thing.


----------



## Dave Hutchins (Aug 9, 2008)

I bought a bag from angle ministrys for 20.00+ and it had a hole in with in two weeks 
I now have severl heavy duty canvas bags that work just fine.  And the green ones at our local store cost 1.50 and are real good.


----------



## luvs (Aug 9, 2008)

i get plastic & recycle them myself. great fer when my kitties were with me, as something to scoop litter into.

& i'm gonna try sewing my own bags.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Aug 9, 2008)

A friend of ours has a Green Store nearby that carries bags for the kitchen, small garbage pails, and dog clean-up that bio-degrade and are friendly to the environment. Right now it is just too expensive for me to do it, but as it gets more mainstream hopefully the price will come down and I can get rid of the plastic once and for all. For now recycling as much as possible and being smart about the ones I use (never thrown until completely stuffed for example) is the best I can do.


----------



## VeraBlue (Aug 9, 2008)

I have about 10 or so.  One is specifically for cold items and the rest are in various sizes.  I keep them in the trunk of my car all the time, so I always have them handy.

I use them for all shopping, too, not just the grocery store.


----------



## redkitty (Aug 9, 2008)

I have several and leave them in my car but I should get better about using them for all shopping not just groceries.


----------



## simplicity (Aug 10, 2008)

I should have mentioned yesterday the reason for getting paper bags to store newspapers in.  Our schools have recycling bins in their parking lots.  It's a way to put a little extra cash in their pockets.  I'll store about six bags, put them in the trunk of my car, then give them to the schools.


----------



## DramaQueen (Aug 10, 2008)

redkitty said:


> I have several and leave them in my car but I should get better about using them for all shopping not just groceries.


 
*You're right about that. It dawned on me yesterday that places like Home Depot, Lowes,  Walmart, K-mart and many other stores use plastic bags, not just food stores. I keep a few on hand for lining wastebaskets but I don't need 4000 of them. *


----------



## Bigjim68 (Aug 10, 2008)

I sent a stepson to a boarding school, and the laundry was processed in mesh bags.  These are made to withstand the rigors of industrial laundry, and last forever.  These could probably be found somewhere.  I still use them 10 years later.  One of my pet peeves in stores is the clerk who will put everything in plastic bags and then put the plastic in your bag.  They just don't get it.  Most recycling costs more than it saves, so, for me, the best answer is to avoid bags when possible (Bottled water, plastic bags, etc)  Costco has the right idea.  No bags at all.  They recycle all their case lot boxes or use your bag, or give you your order loose, your choice.


----------



## DramaQueen (Aug 10, 2008)

Bigjim68 said:


> I sent a stepson to a boarding school, and the laundry was processed in mesh bags. These are made to withstand the rigors of industrial laundry, and last forever. These could probably be found somewhere. I still use them 10 years later. One of my pet peeves in stores is the clerk who will put everything in plastic bags and then put the plastic in your bag. They just don't get it. Most recycling costs more than it saves, so, for me, the best answer is to avoid bags when possible (Bottled water, plastic bags, etc) Costco has the right idea. No bags at all. They recycle all their case lot boxes or use your bag, or give you your order loose, your choice.


 
*Costco sells most things in case lots so it's already packed in a cardboard box and/or  sealed with clear wrap.  No way on this green earth do I want my groceries packed into a cart loose without bags.   As for putting a plastic bag inside a canvas bag, the only time our clerks to that is if it's a meat item , chicken especially,  that could leak onto the canvas.  You would never get the smell out of the bag.   That's just good sense. *


----------



## Bigjim68 (Aug 10, 2008)

DramaQueen said:


> *Costco sells most things in case lots so it's already packed in a cardboard box and/or  sealed with clear wrap.  No way on this green earth do I want my groceries packed into a cart loose without bags.   As for putting a plastic bag inside a canvas bag, the only time our clerks to that is if it's a meat item , chicken especially,  that could leak onto the canvas.  You would never get the smell out of the bag.   That's just good sense. *


Actually, at the Costco where I shop, they don't.  They sell large quantities 4# butter,2 large bottles ketchup or mustard.  2# Red Star yeast., wine is sold by the bottle, all were wholesaled in a larger packaged quantity.  Meat is sold prepackaged and plastic bags are availalble and used in the meat department The boxes get hauled to the front and used.  No bags.  I get them to pack my food products in a box.  I don't care whether those two bottles of ketchup, the wine bottle, or hard goods are packed in a box or not.  Around here, many of the store clerks are teenagers, and they will package your purchases in a plastic bag then put it in paper, or your bag.


----------



## LEFSElover (Aug 10, 2008)

I love them too. About time right? I have one with cats, one with Island allure, one Whole Foods, 2 Trader Joe's, one NASA, one Cambria Cookie Corner, one Safeway, one plain with a zipper that is lime green and love that one, one Tampa Bay Bucs. So, I'm done collecting. Used 4 of them yesterday on my Wal Mart shopping and the checker and I were talking about how many are starting to bring them in now.

Like Rachel Ray uses a garbage bowl for her stuff, I put a plastic grocery bag on both sides of a pull out drawer under the counter and slide stuff in them that is trash or waste.  Then I take 'em off of there, tie a bow with the handles and chuck 'em in the trash.  Also use them for doggie remnants etc.


----------



## DramaQueen (Aug 10, 2008)

LEFSElover said:


> I love them too. About time right? I have one with cats, one with Island allure, one Whole Foods, 2 Trader Joe's, one NASA, one Cambria Cookie Corner, one Safeway, one plain with a zipper that is lime green and love that one, one Tampa Bay Bucs. So, I'm done collecting. Used 4 of them yesterday on my Wal Mart shopping and the checker and I were talking about how many are starting to bring them in now.
> 
> Like Rachel Ray uses a garbage bowl for her stuff, I put a plastic grocery bag on both sides of a pull out drawer under the counter and slide stuff in them that is trash or waste. Then I take 'em off of there, tie a bow with the handles and chuck 'em in the trash. Also use them for doggie remnants etc.


 
*I love the idea of collecting different designs. Never thought about that. (Cauli-for-neeah?)  Funny. *

*Dave Hutchins: TWENTY DOLLARS FOR A BAG??? What is angle ministrys? That's waaaay too expensive.*


----------



## LEFSElover (Aug 10, 2008)

DramaQueen, it's just that when I am somewhere and need one, gosh they're only a buck or two right, I buy one.  So I've ended up with several, they live in my trunk of my car and when needed, they they are.  Plus, you know, truth be told, I'm a Leo, one thing of anything is enough, I love variety.


----------



## Saphellae (Aug 10, 2008)

I have about a dozen bags from Loblaws.  I love them compared to other store bags because you can put SO much in them without it feeling heavy because of the way they made it.


----------



## ChefJune (Aug 10, 2008)

I've been carrying canvas bags to the grocery store for ages.  Still somehow manage to acquire more plastic bags than Carter has peanuts....

I'm glad Whole Foods is giving 20 cents credit for each bag you bring in with you. It's a real incentive to recycle.


----------



## sattie (Aug 10, 2008)

ChefJune said:


> I'm glad Whole Foods is giving 20 cents credit for each bag you bring in with you. It's a real incentive to recycle.


 
Wow!!! That is great!!!  Kroger only awards .05!!!


----------



## DramaQueen (Aug 11, 2008)

ChefJune said:


> I've been carrying canvas bags to the grocery store for ages. Still somehow manage to acquire more plastic bags than Carter has peanuts....
> 
> I'm glad Whole Foods is giving 20 cents credit for each bag you bring in with you. It's a real incentive to recycle.


 
*Ummmm, are you sure about the 20 cents from Whole Foods?  According to the cashiers that ring up my groceries and according to their website, they only give back 5 cents.  *


----------



## jabbur (Aug 11, 2008)

I have around a dozen bags that I scrounged up from my closet.  They are different canvas bags given to me for volunteering, helping out, or purchased cheap.  I kind of collect canvas bags and they were just sitting in the closet so I pulled them out and started to use them.  So I not only help the enviroment, but I now have a bit more space in my closet!  I have one heavy vinyl bag from the hospital that was used to put personal belongings in during outpatient surgery that I use for meat or other items that might leak.  It wipes up easily.  I like the idea of making your own with the rip stop nylon.  May have to check that out!  I have a problem paying the store for a bag.  I keep mine in the trunk.  My dog sheds a lot so they sometimes get dog hair on them just from sitting on the floor while putting groceries away.  I use a sticky lint roller to get the dog hair off.


----------



## gadzooks (Aug 11, 2008)

I have about a dozen string bags. The baggers are always amazed at how much they hold. I have no idea where to buy them new, but they go for a quarter apiece in thrift stores. After I put my groceries away, I hang 'em on the doorknob so I remember to take 'em out to the car.


----------



## plumies (Aug 11, 2008)

I've tried several types of bags and the ones I like best (and use most often) are the ultra compact canvas ones from Reusablebags.com (link). These were more expensive than some other ones I have but to me, they are worth the extra money. They fold up small and I can keep a bunch in my car and in DH's. I just pop them in my purse and pull them out when I check out.  Also, they wash up fine in the gentle cycle and air dried.

A friend of mine really likes the large tote ones (link) because he likes the way the sides stay up when he's filling the tote. And it holds a lot of groceries, too!  There's even a version that's made from 50% post-consumer recycled content (link).

I have to admit that I've forgotten to take my own bags with me on occassion depending on the store so I just end up recycling the plastic or paper.


----------



## B'sgirl (Aug 11, 2008)

Jeekinz said:


> I use the plastic grocery bags for:
> 
> Garbage bags in the bathrooms or and small garbage can
> To pound out chicken breasts for scallopini
> ...



That's exactly what I use mine for! (Except the dog thing, I don't have a dog). 



DramaQueen said:


> *There's no way of knowing what you have to price the item in order to make a profit. Generally the rule is twice the cost of the items needed to make one bag, plus your time. Be realistic in your pricing and if the bag is a good quality and the design of the fabric is appealing I would pay up to $5.00. But that's me. Try asking different prices for bags that are different in the original cost. If they're well made they will last a very long time. You might want to sell them on a wholesale basis to specialty shops as well. I once owned a cat themed shop and we could have blown cat designed bags out the door. Same with my year round Christmas shop. I would love using bags with a Chirstmas pattern. Use your imagination and I hope you follow through. *



I'm guessing the durable fabrics would cost around $4 or $5 a yard, and it will probably take close to a yard to make the bags, so it may not work out so well. I like the specialty shop idea though. People tend to be more willing to spend at those. 



Katie E said:


> I've been using heavy-duty woven nylon-coated bags for almost 25 years.  Bought them back in Maryland from our Giant Food grocery chain.  Liked them so much, I made three more out of rip-stop nylon.  All my bags are washable and none of them show any signs of wear.  The rip-stop nylon ones fold up/ball up so small they can almost fit in my pocket.
> 
> As for the plastic ones the stores use, I save a few for the purposes already mentioned.  The rest, plus any produce bags, bakery bags, frozen vegetable bags, etc. all go into the recycling bin.



Where did you find the rip-stop nylon? That sounds handy? I know I will have a hard time wanting to haul re-usable bags into the store with a car seat and a toddler. The thinner (but stronger) the better so I can just stuff them in a pocket or diaper bag.


----------



## B'sgirl (May 12, 2009)

I noticed that at least here, the new reusable shopping bags now fold up nice and tight and have a snap on them. I didn't want to buy new ones so I used a little scrap fabric and velcro and made it so mine can fold up too--and I added a bit of "me" to them as well. This was much cheaper and easier than trying to make my own from scratch as well.


----------



## SierraCook (May 16, 2009)

I use green grocery bags all the time.  They are also handy for other things.  I carry stuff to work in them.   It does not matter to me if I take a Trader Joe's bag into Winco, Whole Foods, etc.  They should just be happy that I am using them.


----------



## lifesaver (May 17, 2009)

I've got 1 that is black, i got it free in the mail a couple of months ago but otherwise i've never actually seen them being sold anywhere.


----------



## luvs (Aug 22, 2014)

i own a few, except i re-purpose plastic when i clean litter, & often buy too many groceries at once to fit into those. i think i own 4, at best. not enough, as i shop infrequently. maybe weekly.


----------



## Kayelle (Aug 22, 2014)

Jeff, I don't know if you realize how old this thread is but I'll add to your post.

 I soooo agree with using them, and I have  them. I either fail to put them back into the car after I unload them,  or if I put them back in the trunk I forget to take them into the store  until I'm already inside. I need some kind of reminder system I guess.
When I see others using them I feel slightly guilty that I'm not because we sure don't need more plastic bags flying around.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 22, 2014)

I don't use them.

I like the plastic bags from the grocery store.

I use the plastic bags from the grocery for many purposes before they end up as my garbage bags.

I keep my eye peeled for a reusable grocery tote that I like the looks of, at a price I'm willing to pay.  I don't like the idea of becoming a walking billboard for a large retail store so I will probably end up with a canvas "beach" bag or net bag when plastic bags finally disappear.   

I'm still not sure how using a grocery tote and purchasing trash bags will help me or the environment!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Aug 22, 2014)

Can I throw my penny in too?

When DH and I travel, I like to collect unique souvenirs.

Last year I started my collection of 'green bags' from different locations, National Parks, Landmarks, Monuments, etc.

I keep mine in the wheelwell of the CR-V along with a small softsided cooler, all are folded up and at the ready for any duty. Because of our location, most markets offer complimentary bags of ice with your frozen/cold items.

It's think neat-o to have these bags from the different Park; 
the kids that work in the markets `round these parts always ask questions about each one. 
My favorite bag has to from Wall Drug in Wall South Dakota.


----------



## Mad Cook (Aug 22, 2014)

DramaQueen said:


> *I have purchased 6 of those fabric bags for groceries because I'm tired of the constant build up of plastic bags, not to mention what this is doing to our landfills. Now, I'm wondering, how many of you have these bags too? They are the best idea to come along in a long time and they hold a lot of groceries. No more plastic for me. How about you?*
> **
> **



For years I was a source of amusement when I went shopping with a wicker basket but now I'm suddenly very trendy! I have long been avoiding plastic carriers. I have those canvas shopping bags with a plastic lining that Tesco et al sell very cheaply. In fact I have quite a few around the house and in the car because I find them so useful about the house and in the car for knitting, books, laundry, stable stuff, cleaning materials, filling paperwork, sorting craft stuff, ....and, of course, for shopping.

On the rare occasions that I do get lumbered with plastic carriers I save them until I have a bag full and take them to the charity shop who are always desperate for bags and packaging.

The Northern Ireland and the Welsh governments have implemented a 5 pence tax on plastic carriers, Scotland will be doing so in October this year and England in October next year. And about time too.


----------



## Mad Cook (Aug 22, 2014)

luvs said:


> i own a few, except i re-purpose plastic when i clean litter, & often buy too many groceries at once to fit into those. i think i own 4, at best. not enough, as i shop infrequently. maybe weekly.


I keep a couple of collapsible plastic crates in the boot of the car for shopping expeditions as well as a supply of "bags for life" as they are called here.


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 22, 2014)

Aunt Bea said:


> I don't use them.
> 
> I like the plastic bags from the grocery store.
> 
> ...



I responded to this several years ago, but here it is again  DH goes to several conferences a year and gets nice canvas bags at each one, so I use those for shopping. DH doesn't, so we get plastic bags for cleaning litter when he does the shopping. 

Aunt Bea, plastic grocery bags often end up in the oceans where marine life mistake them for food, eat them, then die from the bags blocking their digestive systems. More info here: http://water.epa.gov/type/oceb/marinedebris/md_impacts.cfm


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 22, 2014)

GotGarlic said:


> I responded to this several years ago, but here it is again  DH goes to several conferences a year and gets nice canvas bags at each one, so I use those for shopping.
> 
> Aunt Bea, plastic grocery bags often end up in the oceans where marine life mistake them for food, eat them, then die from the bags blocking their digestive systems. More info here: Marine Debris Impacts | Marine Debris | US EPA



IMO the grocery sacks are not the problem, people are the problem.

I'm fairly confident that none of my plastic grocery bags have ever ended up in the ocean.

The day will come when I have to switch to a reusable shopping tote and that is fine.  I will still need to purchase small plastic trash bags so I do not see much of an improvement, just more expense for me and less expense for the grocers of the world.  Maybe we need to do away with the trash bags as well as the shopping bags.  That would be fine with me, I'm too cheap to generate much actual garbage.


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 22, 2014)

Aunt Bea said:


> IMO the grocery sacks are not the problem, people are the problem.
> 
> I'm fairly confident that none of my plastic grocery bags have ever ended up in the ocean.
> 
> The day will come when I have to switch to a reusable shopping tote and that is fine.  I will still need to purchase small plastic trash bags so I do not see much of an improvement, just more expense for me and less expense for the grocers of the world.  Maybe we need to do away with the trash bags as well as the shopping bags.  That would be fine with me, I'm too cheap to generate much actual garbage.



And since you can't change human nature, people will continue to misuse the bags and they will continue to damage the environment. But the bags themselves are a problem because they are petroleum-based and they don't disintegrate, but they do break down and release endocrine disruptors into the environment, which can cause mutations in animals, including people.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 22, 2014)

GotGarlic said:


> And since you can't change human nature, people will continue to misuse the bags and they will continue to damage the environment. But the bags themselves are a problem because they are petroleum-based and they don't disintegrate, but they do break down and release endocrine disruptors into the environment, which can cause mutations in animals, including people.



Like I said "Maybe we need to do away with the trash bags as well as the shopping  bags.  That would be fine with me, I'm too cheap to generate much actual  garbage.  "

Now if we could only convince your DH.


----------



## Mad Cook (Aug 22, 2014)

Aunt Bea said:


> I don't use them.
> 
> I like the plastic bags from the grocery store.
> 
> ...


Not as funny as you think. Apart from lasting for 1000 years in landfill or, worse, as litter in the streets, plastic carrier bags are a danger to animals, birds and fish, they can cause serious accidents when they blow around and scare horses and other animals and, apart from the longevity and the danger connected with them, they look a mess when they are cluttering up the streets and countryside.

-A friend's son had a bad accident last year when a plastic bag blew on to his windscreen, obscuring his vision while he was travelling at speed on the motorway.
-I went to get Horse in from the field one night and couldn't understand why he wouldn't come when I called him as usual. He just stood there looking helpless. When I got to him he had one foot stuck in the handles of a Tesco's plastic carrier bag and adjacent  foot in the bag. Fortunately, he's a sensible old boy and stood still until he was rescued but a less steady horse might have panicked and hurt itself. 
-My milkman lost one of his cows when she managed to eat a plastic carrier bag

I don't use trash bags. I use the (compulsory) biodegradable bags which the council provide for the food waste bin and anything that's messy and needs to go in the unrecylable bin I wrap in newspaper. I collect the cold water when running the shower to get the warm water through and use it to wash the recycling bins when they are emptied (and for watering my house plants). So no need for wasteful bin liners.


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 22, 2014)

Aunt Bea said:


> Like I said "Maybe we need to do away with the trash bags as well as the shopping  bags.  That would be fine with me, I'm too cheap to generate much actual  garbage.  "
> 
> Now if we could only convince your DH.



I'm working on him


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Aug 22, 2014)

I have two cars, and in the trunk of each car I keep a short styrofoam cooler from Omaha Steaks. If I have frozen foods and I need to make another stop on the way home, the frozen stuff goes into the cooler. 
Inside each cooler I store 5 cloth grocery bags that I have purchased form the various stores that I frequent, one insulated bag in each for refrigerated/frozen foods, and one compartmentalized burlap bag designed by Cost Plus World Market to carry 4 wine bottles. I take my own bags into every store in which I shop, except Target. Target still has the thick plastic bags that are perfect receptacles when I am cleaning my cats' litter boxes!

Now if I could only get the baggers to put the cold stuff in the insulated bags and the canned stuff and baked goods in the cloth bags I would be all set. It has gotten to the point where I will place the cold and frozen stuff into the insulated bag as I shop, hoping the baggers will get the idea. I have suggested to the management of my regular groshree store that they stop giving urine tests and start giving IQ tests, to no avail.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Aug 22, 2014)

https://mapsengine.google.com/map/edit?mid=ztaMPVI5Hmsg.k6H6G4X75vWg

Many US cities have enacted plastic grocery bag bans ... 

*note to self, when we go back to Hawaii, remember our reusables ...


----------



## Kayelle (Aug 22, 2014)

Interesting map Kgirl !! It looks like most all of California is covered except my county. Strange.

The pins are absent in all of the southern states. Hmmm, I wonder why?


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Aug 22, 2014)

Hawaii Is First State to Ban Plastic Bags

" *Shops will still provide plastic bags for bulk items such as meat, grains or fresh produce.* "

... this doesn't make much sense to me


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 23, 2014)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> Hawaii Is First State to Ban Plastic Bags
> 
> " *Shops will still provide plastic bags for bulk items such as meat, grains or fresh produce.* "
> 
> ... this doesn't make much sense to me



I'm not a bagologist but I think they mean that if you walk up to the meat counter, fish counter, produce section etc... and buy something like a pound of shrimp, grapes or peanuts they will still give you a plastic bag to put them in, still no bags at the checkout.


----------



## taxlady (Aug 23, 2014)

Aunt Bea said:


> I'm not a bagologist but I think they mean that if you walk up to the meat counter, fish counter, produce section etc... and buy something like a pound of shrimp, grapes or peanuts they will still give you a plastic bag to put them in, still no bags at the checkout.


I think that's what they mean.

I have been using re-usable bags since the early '80s. At least no one thinks I'm weird anymore and store owners are no longer insulted.

I still end up with more plastic bags than I want. Once in a blue moon I forget to bring bags or I buy more than will fit in the bags I brought.

Around here, the stores charge for plastic bags. There is an environmental fee on the bags. Some stores give a $.03 or $.05 discount for each bag you bring, though that was more common before they started charging $.05 for each bag.

I agree with Aunt Bea that using a re-usable bag and then buying plastic garbage bags is not really helping. But, some people were just throwing away plastic bags and buying plastic garbage bags. I use the bags I do end up with for garbage. I also carefully cut the top off the plastic package that toilet paper comes in to use for garbage. I usually buy tp in 24-30 roll packages.

I recycle any plastic bags I do end up with and don't use for garbage. That could happen when they are too small or have holes. I'm not convinced they actually get recycled, but I put them in the recycling bin. I live near, but not in, Montreal. Montreal dumps about 95% of the stuff collected as recycling into the landfill. They can't find enough recyclers for the rest. I don't know if that is the case in my town. I'm sure it's not uncommon.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Aug 23, 2014)

We use green bags and we sometimes have to ask for some plastic ones as we use them as well.  Lots of uses in the home for these plastic grocery bags.

Waste basket liners is one use and when you clean out your fridge they make excellent vehicles to get the discarded food to the trash.
We have a few of the cold/hot zipper bags we use for frozen foods. Invaluable when you go to Costco.  In fact Costco has them on sale this month.  The extra large size for about $6 if my memory serves me.

We recycle too.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 23, 2014)

I use re-usables until I run out of trash can liners.  I wear out some bags hauling them back and forth to work with my lunches.  I've gotten my 5 cent refund on the same bag for the last three weeks.  In other words, the store has given me .75 cents on the same bag they gave me in the first place, I shop daily for my fresh fruit and veg for my lunches.


----------



## Oldvine (Aug 23, 2014)

Some times, some times not.   If we do gather a few bags, they go into the recycle bin.  Oddly I feel very little guilt using a plastic bag once or twice a week after watching the mountains and mountains and even more mountains of plastic lined disposable diapers (up to size 6) being trundled out the door at any and all Costco stores, pharmacies, grocery stores and other stores that stock baby and kid supplies.  As far as I can  see the used ones all go into land fills or are simply tossed onto the ground in parking lots.


----------



## taxlady (Aug 23, 2014)

Yeah, disposable diapers are a real problem. Until someone comes up with something equally convenient that is biodegradable or something nearly as convenient that's reusable, it's going to keep on being a problem.


----------



## Kayelle (Aug 23, 2014)

And while we're at complaining about plastics....how about why on earth they are still selling cases upon cases of individual water filled bottles?? Stupid, just pain stupid.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 23, 2014)

Because it's the best way to store potable water for many people.


----------



## Kayelle (Aug 23, 2014)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Because it's the best way to store potable water for many people.



It's the "newest" way to store portable water, but certainly not the best. It's easy enough to use a refillable container and rid the unnecessary plastic waste. Nearly everyone here remembers living without one time only water bottles.


----------



## taxlady (Aug 23, 2014)

It's the best way to sell water out of a vending machine. Other than that, I don't see the point.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 23, 2014)

I didn't say "portable", I said "potable".


----------



## Kayelle (Aug 23, 2014)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I didn't say "portable", I said "potable".



Public water in this country is perfectly safe to drink. In other countries I use bottled water for safety reasons.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 23, 2014)

And currently there are areas in this country who are having problems with their water supply today d/t flooding, mudslides, etc.  Emergency supplies of water are easier to get to them if they are bottled.  

THAT is why I buy bottled water, as emergency supplies.  Many others do the same.


----------



## Kayelle (Aug 23, 2014)

Buying bottled water for emergency supply is certainly not what I'm talking about.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 23, 2014)

I think people should buy what they need and understand the consequence of the decisions they are making.  

I think the goal should be to reduce our impact/carbon footprint and still enjoy a decent life.

The solution will be different for each of us.

I have friends and family that don't use disposable shopping bags, disposable diapers, bottled water etc...  They buy organic, wear eco-friendly clothes and shoes, belong to all sorts of environmental groups, yet they drive gigantic SUV's, regularly eat food shipped half way around the world, live in McMansions etc...  I chuckle when they point out my foibles and treat me like an eco-terrorist.  I'm willing to bet my impact on the planet is smaller than theirs.

Just do what you need to do, be mindful of the overall impact, keep seeking the minimum and remember all roads eventually lead to the cemetery

I'm done ranting and raving _*for now*_!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 23, 2014)

Kayelle said:


> And while we're at complaining about plastics....*how about why on earth they are still selling cases upon cases of individual water filled bottles??* Stupid, just pain stupid.



Question asked, a possible answer given.


----------



## Kayelle (Aug 23, 2014)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Because it's the best way to store potable water for many people.



And the issue of "potable" vs. "portable" could have been easy avoided with another word used for "potable".


----------



## Cheryl J (Aug 23, 2014)

I love my Trader Joe's insulated bags and use them most of the time, since I finally got in the habit of keeping them in the trunk of the car.   I have about 5 or 6 of them, and one is a box shaped insulated cooler-type bag.  It doubles as a picnic food carrier.


----------



## msmofet (Aug 23, 2014)

I have MANY of the grocery bags (mostly cloth and most are washable). I have insulated and non insulated (open top bags). 

I have bags from Target, Trader Joe's, Fairway, Stop and Shop and Whole Foods.

I love the fact that they are reusable, strong, don't fall over and spill food stuffs all over the car and they DON'T rip open!

Hub never uses them even though they are always in the back of the car. SO I always have plastic bags around to line my small waste baskets, put smelly wet garbage in and tie shut before tossing in the kitchen trash pail also use the brown paper bags to drain fried foods on rather than using paper towels.


----------



## Addie (Aug 23, 2014)

I have waste baskets designed to be the size of plastic grocery bags. They have two handles on them for the handles on the bags. Saves me from buying liners. Every few months I have more bags than I will ever use. So I fold them up and bring them to the church for the food bank. An item they are always short of. So the bags are always getting more than one use. I have noticed that when I go to the church on Saturday, (the day of the food bank) some of the folks waiting have their own cloth bags. 

Being an Elderly Resident building, we are always the target for all the politicians or health organizations that are selling their wares. They all give us a cloth tote that if you are lucky, they will hold three rolls of toilet paper and maybe a head of lettuce. Way to small to be of any consequential benefit to the environment.


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 23, 2014)

Aunt Bea said:


> I think people should buy what they need and understand the consequence of the decisions they are making.
> 
> I think the goal should be to reduce our impact/carbon footprint and still enjoy a decent life.
> 
> ...



I agree with you, Aunt Bea. Bringing up the topic and sharing habits and experiences brings awareness to these issues and causes people to think about things that may not have occurred to them before. I think that's a good thing.


----------



## taxlady (Aug 23, 2014)

GotGarlic said:


> I agree with you, Aunt Bea. Bringing up the topic and sharing habits and experiences brings awareness to these issues and causes people to think about things that may not have occurred to them before. I think that's a good thing.


Well said.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Aug 23, 2014)

Picking up on the bottled water, here in the middle of the desert, having water with you at all times is a must. We don't get in the car without it. Most stores, gas stations, pretty much everywhere has water filling stations. We reuse our jugs and containers and fill them up with filtered-by-reverse osmosis water over and over again for pennies. 
Our reusable bags are made from recyled water bottles ...


----------



## Roll_Bones (Aug 24, 2014)

Kayelle said:


> And while we're at complaining about plastics....how about why on earth they are still selling cases upon cases of individual water filled bottles?? Stupid, just pain stupid.



I'm with you on this one.
1) Its stupid to pay for something thats already free.
2) One time use, plastic water bottles should be outlawed or they should have a monetary value assigned to them.  Like aluminum cans.
Or put a deposit on them.
Watch them get cleaned up in a hurry, if they all of a sudden became worth something.

One can only imagine how many of these bottles end up in our landfills, roadsides and in our precious ocean.
It ridiculous.


----------

